# 100mm stroke crank!



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

i was lookin on the MJM Autohaus website and saw this product. i have for some time been lookin into building an engine. i have no idea why, but i am in love with the 8v engine. this is and has been my daily engine sense high school and i think of it as home in a way. hell i've had 3! hahaha
my question to you all is, if the factory stroke is 92.8mm and AutoTech's 95.5mm crank takes the 2.0 and makes it a 2.1 then what would the 100mm make the engines volume?
any help with this would be awesome! 
thanks!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (volkswjetta3)*

No math in H.S.?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ps2375)*

yeah thanks smart ass.... didnt know if they have a special formula.....


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (volkswjetta3)*

Just the volume of a cylinder X4...about as special as it gets.










_Modified by ps2375 at 8:59 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (volkswjetta3)*

with the 95.5 crank you can build a 2.1 liter motor. 100mm crank will let you get to 2.2+


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Im too lazy to look up the proper bore and stock volume, used an average of the two above
Its close enough to 2177 cc to not really matter, should not be over 2.2 though


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (volkswjetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswjetta3* »_yeah thanks smart ass.... didnt know if they have a special formula.....

Special Formula: => (pi * D^2 / 4) * L * 4 cylinders = swept volume in cc. D = piston diameter in cm, L = crank stroke. Divide result by 1000 for liters.
Stock 82.5 mm piston (8.25 cm) and stock 92.8 mm (9.28 cm) crank yields 1984 cc. (1.98L or ~2.0L)
82.5 mm piston with 100 mm crank yields 2138 cc.
83.5 mm piston with 100 mm crank yields 2190 cc.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_No math in H.S.?


LOL, my thoughts exactly. I'm continually amazed by the number of people that ask stupid questions, like this one, because they're unable or unwilling to do a little simple math. 

_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Special Formula: => (pi * D^2 / 4) * L * 4 cylinders = swept volume in cc. D = piston diameter in cm, L = crank stroke. Divide result by 1000 for liters.


Don't know what they're teaching in math classes these days but that's just the formula for the volume of a cylinder, it a hardly qualifies as a "special" formula, I remember learning that in grade 6 maybe grade 7.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 7:31 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_...that's just the formula for the volume of a cylinder, it a hardly qualifies as a "special" formula...

I guess I should have attempted to apply some interwebz sarcasm to the "Special Formula". Maybe next time.







It's just basic geometry...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I guess I should have attempted to apply some interwebz sarcasm to the "Special Formula". Maybe next time.







It's just basic geometry...

I sort of picked up on the sarcasm, my comment wasn't really directed at your post so much as it was this: 

_Quote, originally posted by *volkswjetta3* »_yeah thanks smart ass.... didnt know if they have a special formula.....


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_

LOL, my thoughts exactly. I'm continually amazed by the number of people that ask stupid questions, like this one, because they're unable or unwilling to do a little simple math. 
Don't know what they're teaching in math classes these days but that's just the formula for the volume of a cylinder, it a hardly qualifies as a "special" formula, I remember learning that in grade 6 maybe grade 7.

_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 7:31 PM 1-5-2010_

For some of us grade 7 was almost 30 years ago, and if the math is not used, it will be forgotten.
the equation could have easily been looked up on google, but way to make this place friendlier, like the MKIV forum.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (karl_1052)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karl_1052* »_... way to make this place friendlier, like the MKIV forum.









ZING!!!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (karl_1052)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karl_1052* »_
For some of us grade 7 was almost 30 years ago, and if the math is not used, it will be forgotten.


For me, grade 7 was 1974-75, I still remember.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ABA Scirocco)*

this whole metric system thing is still confusing me








IT amazes me what people can't do with numbers. Then the ones baffled by the metric conversions. How can you deal dope?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (antichristonwheels)*

I'm gonna have to borrow some of that ^^^ for a minute.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_this whole metric system thing is still confusing me









It only get's confusing when you switch back and from between two or more measuring systems, pick just one and everything's easy. 

_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_ How can you deal dope?

Easy, all you need to remember is two numbers; 28.35, that's the number of grams in an ounce and 1000 the number of grams in a kilo.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ABA Scirocco)*

Let's hook up at Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_Let's hook up at Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL, I don't know man, I might have a little trouble at the border if you know what I mean.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ABA Scirocco)*

is it possible to boost a 2.2 motor? Or is that cutting it too close? I know the CR has to drop, but I wonder about the walls being too thin? Question is on a 9A 2.0l 16v motor...
thanks


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 100mm stroke crank! (ds1919)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
LOL, I don't know man, I might have a little trouble at the border if you know what I mean.









Oh snap!


_Quote, originally posted by *ds1919* »_is it possible to boost a 2.2 motor? Or is that cutting it too close? I know the CR has to drop, but I wonder about the walls being too thin? Question is on a 9A 2.0l 16v motor...
thanks

Don't use anthing bigger than 83,5mm and you should be fine.


----------

